# Sports Order Form Template



## sarisotta_21

I need a sports order form that I could use fast! Does anyone have one that I could use?


----------



## cgipson1

Wow.. that was fast! You have asked how to build a easy website with client proofing, how to use your flash, needed a print release, needed a copyright release.. and now you need a Sports order form template!!!!

Wouldn't be going "PRO", would you?    (learned how to use that flash yet?) So when's your first wedding????   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...42-think-before-you-decide-shoot-wedding.html


----------



## shmne

Yes because I know exactly what you need when you say "sports order form." I mean there are standard-ish forms out there but I have no clue who you are, what you do, the type of pricing you want to offer, your overhead, in fact I know nothing!

The fact that you are posting in the beginner's section, the fact you apparently have some kind of work coming your way, I'd suggest asking better questions. Provide us with some serious details so that we can help you out for real. 

Giving you something Google can find you is not only a waste of my time, but it won't help you the next time either.


----------



## sarisotta_21

wow no I'm not going pro my son's tball coach just asked me to do it for them, just nevermind, I didn't need anything with pricing on it or anything just something that I could get in a fast hurry, YES I used GOOGLE I always use google but can't find what I'm looking for so I FIGURED someone on here would have one I could use and edit to my pricing and info. that's all! You guys really eat people apart on here, I just asked a simple question had NO IDEA it was so complicated for someone to understand sports order form!!!!!!!  On the other stuff I just wanted to know what everyone else was using and how others worked there business, Yes I'm still learning this is the BEGINNERS place RIGHT?  Everyone thinks we should know all the information, why even ask a question on here all you do is get ripped apart!!! I said nothing about a wedding I'm not even into that!  It's a T-ball team NOT a wedding NOT that hard! This is not a place to get anymore it's more like cutting people down just for trying to learn about photography, since you know so much why don't you just jog over to the PRO place??


----------



## CCericola

I think the state of Oklahoma would like to talk to you if you are charging money and not a tax paying business. Tell your son's Tball coach that they need to hire a photography company that does youth sports and enjoy your son's game. I'm sure the other parents would appreciate paying for professional quality and not paying you to learn how to use your flash.


----------



## cgipson1

Better make sure you have insurance too.. things do go wrong!


----------



## sarisotta_21

CCericola said:


> I think the state of Oklahoma would like to talk to you if you are charging money and not a tax paying business. Tell your son's Tball coach that they need to hire a photography company that does youth sports and enjoy your son's game. I'm sure the other parents would appreciate paying for professional quality and not paying you to learn how to use your flash.



I already have license and pay taxes I did all that along time ago, thank you!!


----------



## CCericola

sarisotta_21 said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the state of Oklahoma would like to talk to you if you are charging money and not a tax paying business. Tell your son's Tball coach that they need to hire a photography company that does youth sports and enjoy your son's game. I'm sure the other parents would appreciate paying for professional quality and not paying you to learn how to use your flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have license and pay taxes I did all that along time ago, thank you!!
Click to expand...


Make up your mind. Are you in business or not? I'm confused.


----------



## Austin Greene

Business license, not your drivers license


----------



## KmH

Taxes like:

Unemployment taxes

Use taxes

Sales taxes

Quarterly estimated income taxes.


----------



## sarisotta_21

CCericola said:


> sarisotta_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the state of Oklahoma would like to talk to you if you are charging money and not a tax paying business. Tell your son's Tball coach that they need to hire a photography company that does youth sports and enjoy your son's game. I'm sure the other parents would appreciate paying for professional quality and not paying you to learn how to use your flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have license and pay taxes I did all that along time ago, thank you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. Are you in business or not? I'm confused.
Click to expand...


Never said I wasn't in business, I said I wasn't PRO, theres a difference I'm still learning so I don't consider myself a PRO!


----------



## sarisotta_21

KmH said:


> Taxes like:
> 
> Unemployment taxes
> 
> Use taxes
> 
> Sales taxes
> 
> Quarterly estimated income taxes.



I know allll about running a business and what forms and taxes I need, my husband and I own our own business besides my photography, so I know all about what I need for that!


----------



## sarisotta_21

All I asked was if someone had a sports order form I could go off of and now everyone's telling me about taxes and tons of other stuff that I DID NOT even ask about! OH MY GOSH!!! Thank GOD I already found out a way to get it done WITHOUT ANY HELP FROM YOU PEOPLE! I do not need help with taxes or license or anything of that matter I DID NOT ask for any of that, I probably know more about legal stuff than you guys do so thanks but no thanks, all I needed was a SPORTS ORDER FORM! NOT TAXES OR LICENSE! I'm LEARNING not an idiot!!!


----------



## CCericola

You should not be charging for photography if you are just learning. We pay a lot for, and do a lot of research on pricelists, contracts, etc... and you want us to give these away for free to someone who is not a professional photographer. Not going to happen.


----------



## cgipson1

Some of us actually learned to shoot.. before we started charging! The client should not have to pay for your mistakes, and your learning curve! I am sure you probably shoot a lot of shots... just to get a couple that are really worth keeping. But wouldn't it be nice to be able to do those good shots.. repeatedly and on purpose, consistently? 

I agree with that CCericola said... you should not be charging! I know there are a million idiot MWAC's out there doing it... but why don't you try to be Better than they are?


----------



## 12sndsgood

Most people consider someone who charges to be a pro, and vice versa.  Kind of like amatuer sports and professional sports. Getting paid is pretty much the basis for being considered a pro. 

If you know more about legal stuff then the people here why would you come here asking for a legal form?  


And  you posted in the business district forum not the beginner's section.


----------



## CCericola

12sndsgood said:


> Most people consider someone who charges to be a pro, and vice versa.  Kind of like amatuer sports and professional sports. Getting paid is pretty much the basis for being considered a pro.
> 
> If you know more about legal stuff then the people here why would you come here asking for a legal form?
> 
> 
> And  you posted in the business district forum not the beginner's section.



To be fair she didn't ask for a legal form. Just a price list for sports. I am more than happy to share info with fellow professionals. I find it insulting to me and my profession when people, who do not have the skills, try to bypass learning how to take quality pictures and go right to the business.

Yes, people have to start somewhere. But learning photography is the first step. Once you know your equipment forwards and backwards and upside down and can take quality photographs (And that includes technical and artistic quality) and you can take them consistently, then and only then are you ready to charge for your services. Then and only then will other professionals be willing to share business practices. 

Am I making sense? 

I also understand that you are probably not going to take our advice and go ahead with your "business". All I can say is I feel sorry for the people who pay hard earned money for amateur pictures. Shame on you.


----------



## sarisotta_21

cgipson1 said:


> Some of us actually learned to shoot.. before we started charging! The client should not have to pay for your mistakes, and your learning curve! I am sure you probably shoot a lot of shots... just to get a couple that are really worth keeping. But wouldn't it be nice to be able to do those good shots.. repeatedly and on purpose, consistently?
> 
> I agree with that CCericola said... you should not be charging! I know there are a million idiot MWAC's out there doing it... but why don't you try to be Better than they are?



I am trying and most of my shots are good, I just needed a little extra help with the flash thats it!  I hear ALOT on here, "When do you know when to start charging?" and everyone responds when you have license taxes and people start wanting to BUY your services rather than you wanting them to buy them! So I really didn't need advice on that either, just needed a sports template that's all......


----------



## sarisotta_21

CCericola said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people consider someone who charges to be a pro, and vice versa.  Kind of like amatuer sports and professional sports. Getting paid is pretty much the basis for being considered a pro.
> 
> If you know more about legal stuff then the people here why would you come here asking for a legal form?
> 
> 
> And  you posted in the business district forum not the beginner's section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair she didn't ask for a legal form. Just a price list for sports. I am more than happy to share info with fellow professionals. I find it insulting to me and my profession when people, who do not have the skills, try to bypass learning how to take quality pictures and go right to the business.
> 
> Yes, people have to start somewhere. But learning photography is the first step. Once you know your equipment forwards and backwards and upside down and can take quality photographs (And that includes technical and artistic quality) and you can take them consistently, then and only then are you ready to charge for your services. Then and only then will other professionals be willing to share business practices.
> 
> Am I making sense?
> 
> I also understand that you are probably not going to take our advice and go ahead with your "business". All I can say is I feel sorry for the people who pay hard earned money for amateur pictures. Shame on you.
Click to expand...



I don't take bad pictures, and I know I don't no one on here as seen anything since I've mastered the skills for it, I've been to school for it as well, I justed needed a little extra help with my flash that's all, tips and such that's it, yes I know about legal stuff as in the license and tax info I need to run a business NOT what needs to be on a print release TOTALLY different, people ASK me to take pics and every single one of my clients have been more than happy with there photos, so I don't see a problem with it, and who are you to judge me and how well I take photos JUST because I wanted some help with my flash? R U kidding me!!!!


----------



## KmH

No, no one is kidding you.

TPF is a public forum.

You do not own a thread once you start it. TPF owns the thread.

No one is obligated to help you, or to refrain from making comments only tangentially related to your OP, or not related to your OP at all.

Welcome to real life. :thumbup:


----------



## CCericola

By your own admission you said "wow no I'm not going pro" Well, yes, yes you are. If you have opened a business then you are "going pro" Prove us wrong. Post some of your best pictures.


----------



## tirediron

sarisotta_21 said:


> ...I am trying and most of my shots are good...


 


sarisotta_21 said:


> ...I've mastered the skills for it...


----------



## WhatsInAName

I just registered with this site and while browsing through the various threads I came across this one.  What a huge disappointment.  As a professional photographer it saddens me to see such deplorable behavior from so-called professionals.  Everything is represented here BUT professionalism - sarcastic comments, hateful tones, and just plain rudeness.  No one seemed capable of giving this person the one thing they asked for - a sample Sports Order Form.  I certainly hope you treat your clients with more respect than you did Sarisotta_21.


----------



## ffadmin

As a retired news photographer, I have to agree with WhatsInAName here.  There is way too much ego being displayed here for my tastes.  IMHO, if you don't want to help someone, just don't post.  Crushing the competition is not a viable method of business building, nor or reputation enhancement.  Perhaps I've just never lost the primal love for what I did photographically, but I've happily doled out helpful tips to many a padawan learner...if they were willing to ask for a simple tip, I was happy to provide one, if I could.  NEVER have I upbraided a "camera user" for not knowing yet what I have learned.  I had to learn it too, and much of it came from guys I worked with, for, or against.  Whatever happened to that attitude?  After all, buring up 1000 digital images is much faster than burning up the same amount of film and then processing it!


----------



## HughGuessWho

ffadmin said:


> As a retired news photographer, I have to agree with WhatsInAName here.  There is way too much ego being displayed here for my tastes.  IMHO, if you don't want to help someone, just don't post.  Crushing the competition is not a viable method of business building, nor or reputation enhancement.  Perhaps I've just never lost the primal love for what I did photographically, but I've happily doled out helpful tips to many a padawan learner...if they were willing to ask for a simple tip, I was happy to provide one, if I could.  NEVER have I upbraided a "camera user" for not knowing yet what I have learned.  I had to learn it too, and much of it came from guys I worked with, for, or against.  Whatever happened to that attitude?  After all, buring up 1000 digital images is much faster than burning up the same amount of film and then processing it!


Sorry, but you must not read many of the threads, for being an Administrator. This one was mild. I have been involved in many very heated discussions when I was raked through the coals for defending someone like the OP. A few on here can be very vicious and as soon as one starts, they come out of the woods in packs. In the 6 months that I have been a Supporting Member I know of several who have left the forum because of such treatment that was totally uncalled for.


----------

